# ECU location..92 Sentra



## roonie (Apr 23, 2007)

wondering where i might find the ECU so that i can pull up codes on my 92 Sentra....i read somewhere that the ECU is located under or near the console...can someone elaborate on this.Like..do i have to remove my console?Is it located at the front or rear of console?Is it a big job to get access to the ECU etc?Thanks


----------



## mrgoose (Sep 13, 2006)

The ECU in my 93 sentra is located underneath the dash in the centre console. You can get to it by removing the panel directly adjacent to the gas pedal. The ECU is right on the floor.


----------

